#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Phnom Penh visit

## Stumpy

Flew to Cambodia for a B1 to Non O visa change. Previous times before I always went to Siem Reap for Visa stamp.  Flying back to Thailand in a few hours. 

Wife and I did a few days touring around.  Geeezus what a shit hole.  Makes Thailand look like a top place.  For fun I did a ride by the river front and it was loaded with typical old coffin dodger westerners groping some tore up looking Cambo girls drinking beer.  Standard stuff like Pattaya.  I didn't see any Shrewd Punter types trying to do the Line app con.  :Smile:  

When I was at the Thai Embassy I watched some Brit lose his  fookin mind as the passport runner guy was late.  He screamed, walked in circles and smoked a pack of cigs out front. Then some American guy shows up and starts on  to me about how he had a special diplomatic passport and how he was doing secret stuff for the military.  My wife laughed and said 'That guy was such a liar.  If he was all that he said he wouldn't be standing in line in a cheap printed T shirt, tore up shorts and cheap sandals. He would have hired a runner" The shit some foreigners spew is utterly amazing.  

Hotel was nice and clean. Hot water was random.  Tuk Tuk rides were fun. I didn't wear a mask so I could take in all the diesel and exhaust fumes and the various smells of rotting garbage along the roads.  We went to the killing fields, the museum, Royal Palace. All interesting for my wife being she had never been.

I did find it interesting to see so many Ranger Rovers, Toyota Tundra trucks and big Lexus rides everywhere. Huge affluent to poor gap. I would however love a Toyota  Tundra truck in Thailand.  

Overall trip was a personal business deal.  Had I spent thousands of dollars to vist the place I'd be pissed.  I will post some random pics later.

----------


## Dragonfly

I thought the place had improved when I was there in 2015, not as bad as it used to be, and quite a nice get away place to get drunk and have fun

----------


## harrybarracuda

The best time to go around is in the early morning, before they start throwing the fucking rubbish everywhere.

Amazing how they can keep Siem Reap clean but can't do it in PP.

----------


## Stumpy

> The best time to go around is in the early morning, before they start throwing the fucking rubbish everywhere.
> 
> Amazing how they can keep Siem Reap clean but can't do it in PP.


Exactly. SR was always pleasant and clean. Enjoyed Angkor Wat  and other parts. PP was pretty bad.  Some of the Tuk Tuk rides through side streets and out to the killing fields was down right nasty.  Saw people sifting through garbage while dogs ate food. My first time and will be my last. Funny the contrast of no horn blowing in Thailand to everybody honking in car,scooter and Tuk Tuk all the time.

I was going to go to Penang for Visa swap but wife had been and wanted a new venue.  She ate cup a noodles almost the entire time.  She tried some Cambodian food and was done.  Haha. We did find a BBQ chicken place.

----------


## Stumpy

I would like to add on a positive note. Good booze was much cheaper then Thailand

----------


## Dillinger

Didnt you research the place before you went? Its a mecca for whore mongers. Pretty good value for money too.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Good heads up, I will never go there now. 

Makes you realise how dodgy those old guys sound when they say ''I'm moving to Cambodia, it's how Pattaya was 30yrs ago''

----------


## Dillinger

> Makes you realise how dodgy those old guys sound when they say ''I'm moving to Cambodia, it's how Pattaya was 30yrs ago


Not as dodgy as those guys who lie about their age on dating websites to uni students :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Heres what you coulda won JP















 :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

^Won? That's the losers booby prize more like.

Those pics look like a half arsed act by a worn out spotty hooker who's done the rounds a few thousand times






> Not as dodgy as those guys who lie about their age on dating websites to uni students


Well dodgy. A TD tag team task force did thwart his progress once. 

But that actually helped, as he's as happy as a rat in a shitehouse at the moment

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks Dil. I will pass.  I don't do the hooker stuff.  I will say in the 4 days here I didn't see any real lookers.  

And yes. We checked it out prior.  I agreed to go elsewhere.  There was an overall disgusting charm about the place.  The airport was much nicer then Penang.  The flight quicker.  Amazing how much western stuff is here yet it's a messy dump.  

I know for the whore mongers any place with some tore up hookers and cheap beer its a win.  

The Mekong river this time of year was breath taking.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Dillinger

That river was probably the Tonle Sap :Smile:  although it does join the Mekong

----------


## Stumpy

> That river was probably the Tonle Sap although it does join the Mekong


I think your right.  I stand corrected. The river matched the river front view perfectly.  

Btw. My reasons for no hookers is the idea of having to wear a full body condom then have to pay her to leave is not my idea of fun and quite frankly most the  hookers I have seen look blown out and used.  I'm picky.

----------


## HuangLao

> Didnt you research the place before you went? Its a mecca for whore mongers. Pretty good value for money too.


As it has been for years and continues to be so.

----------


## Latindancer

For those who have not yet read it, this book is a few years old but still relevant :

"Off the Rails in Phnom Penh: Into the Dark Heart of Guns, Girls, and Ganja"


Phnom Penh is a city of beauty and degradation, tranquillity and violence, and tradition and transformation; a city of temples and brothels, music and gunfire, and festivals and coups.

But for many, it is simply an anarchic celebration of insanity and indulgence. Whether it is the $2 wooden shack brothels, the marijuana-pizza restaurants, the AK-47 fireworks displays, or the intricate brutality of Cambodian politics, Phnom Penh never ceases to amaze and amuse. For an individual coming from a modern Western society, it is a place where the immoral becomes acceptable and the insane becomes normal.

Amid this chaos lives an extraordinary group of foreign residents. Some are adventurers whose passion for life is given free rein in this unrestrained madhouse. Others are misfits who, unable to make it anywhere else, wallow in the decadent and inviting environment. This unparalleled first-hand account provides a fascinating, shocking, disturbing and often hilarious picture of contemporary Phnom Penh and the bizarre collection of expats who make it their home. As they search for love in the brothels or adventure on the firing range, Phnom Penh Journey follows them into the dark heart of guns, girls and ganja.

----------


## DJ Pat

> celebration





> search for love





> wooden shack brothels





> often hilarious



I fail to see the humour  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

^ Well I gotta say. That sounds a lot like my growing up days in the California Mountains.  I had lots of guns, girls and outstanding dope grown right out in my neighbors backyard.  Didn't need to travel to a hole to do it. Best yet. The girls were free and young and not worn out hounds.

Speaking of that. As I watched the load of foreigners packing up to get on the plane I couldn't imagine doing the drop with any whore.  To think she likely did a round or 2 with any of them makes me cringe.....however. whatever works. I get it. Most the guys I saw likely couldn't meet a gal.  Renting works if you can turn a blind eye about the turd she probably swallowed minutes earlier... :rofl:

----------


## DJ Pat

A turd that was polished by a few dollar bills no doubt......

----------


## Dragonfly

PP is a lot like Pattaya 30 years ago, so if you liked that atmoshpere, it's the place to go

and I liked it of course, good fun and some nice girls, much better from the last 2 or 3 trips I took there

----------


## David48atTD

Actually ... re the food, I quite liked it.

Some Thai dishes which have had the French Fusion ... mainly through the use of different veges.

Delish


Yep, the booze is much cheaper ... ditto (my friend tells me) the Lassies.

Not rushing back there though.


Contemplating somewhere classier, like Angles City for my next Visa run?

 Angles City ... any reviews?

Will I be able to get any P G Tips there?

----------


## Stumpy

> PP is a lot like Pattaya 30 years ago, so if you liked that atmoshpere, it's the place to go
> 
> and I liked it of course, good fun and some nice girls, much better from the last 2 or 3 trips I took there


Never knew Pattaya 30 years ago..still dont now or want to quite frankly  I do remember wild nights in Mexico back in college.  Lots of run ins with federales.

----------


## Dillinger

cambo food was how Thai food used to be, with pepper and not chili. Their women arent as hot either

----------


## Dragonfly

their women are improving too, and there is this "free for all" atmosphere you used to get in Thailand

I can see why all the petty criminals from Phuket and Pattaya moved there,

place has potential, super corrupted, has a bit of danger, has a lot of history etc...

I recommend watching the movie "City of Ghost" for a preview of what it is like  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Re: Phnom Penh, visited there in 2015. Wasn't impressed much. I thought that for a capital city, it was quite small. The area around the riverside, Palace, Park etc was relatively clean. The small side streets were dirty, with lots of trash all around. 

On the bus from Poipet (border) to PP, there were several breaks or toilet stops. Roadside toilets were squatties, and the people I noticed looked generally poor. Nothing wrong with that, but it was a contrast to the Thais who I travelled with on the "casino bus" from Bkk to Aranyaprathet. In PP, I also noticed that there were very few elderly ppl (65 y.o. & above). Later on, I realized that most of that generation were killed during the genocide of the Khmer Rouge. 

@david48 - It's ANGELES (Spanish for "angels"', not Angles (as in right angles).  :Smile:  It's a city in the middle of rice fields, and generally a sh**hole. If you're a monger, then it would suit your purpose. Lots of clubs & bars there. However, if you want the beach, it's better to go farther north to Subic or south to Puerto Galera. I had a thread abt Puerto Galera, but the pics are gone due to Fotofacket's purge. There are directions on how to get to PG.

----------


## Stumpy

> I think your right.  I stand corrected. The river matched the river front view perfectly.  
> 
> Btw. My reasons for no hookers is the idea of having to wear a full body condom then have to pay her to leave is not my idea of fun and quite frankly most the  hookers I have seen look blown out and used.  I'm picky.


See Dil this is why I can't do hookers. 





These 2 guys are a super small sample of what lines up to shag hookers. They were loud and still drunk on some bender. Both look like they hadn't showered in days. To think that maybe 5 minutes before the gal you sexed up was buns up with the likes of these dirty ass foreigners. I'll pass. Its a personal hygiene thing.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Few pics of PP



The Museum. Was pretty interesting.



The stacked up skulls of the Killing fields. That place is pretty sad with what happened.





This guy was dragging 15 or so meters of rebar from his moto. was hilarious watching it spark and make all sorts of noise.

As some know I am big car person. I love messing around with them. This big Lexus was quite nice





Saw loads of the Toyota Tundras in PP. I would love to have that ride here in Thailand. Big V8, true crew cab and a long bed.



The Revo interstingly has the hood scoop in Cambodia. I'd like to get a hood. They are not functional like the early Vigo as the Intercooler on the Revo is out front now. I talked to this guy for a bit. we have similar trucks. I showed him some pics of my Revo. Mine is lifted more and has bigger tires and wheels.

----------


## Dillinger

> These 2 guys are a super small sample of what lines up to shag hookers. They were loud and still drunk on some bender. Both look like they hadn't showered in days. To think that maybe 5 minutes before the gal you sexed up was buns up with the likes of these dirty ass foreigners. I'll pass. Its a personal hygiene thing


what hotel did you stay at ? You'll have certainly shared a mattress with Pattaya's finest :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> what hotel did you stay at ? You'll have certainly shared a mattress with Pattaya's finest


Stayed at the Double leaf Boutique hotel. Actually wasn't too bad. People I met were..... well..... Nevermind..... :smiley laughing: 

The place was very clean. $50 bucks a night including a descent bfast and free Tuk Tuk ride. 

I didn't see those 2 gruffs at the hotel but when I saw them lining up at the PP airport it looked like a dirty old man convention...Bunch of wanks sporting tank tops, cargo shorts and a host of new Tats that looked really bad on some coffin dodger.... :Smile: 

You know one thing to be fair, when I was growing up and through College I partied hard, drugs, drinking all night, outstanding dope, Great LSD..... I did my party  get the girl stuff and I got bored of it. Too many drugs, lots of VJJ on demand. Hell College was nearly VJJ every night, sneak into Dorm rooms up the fire escapes. Now coming here it just doesn't wind me up to think about being some 50 year old guy running amok trying to live a life they missed early on. But its all good.I get it. Some of these guys are living what they likely missed out.  :Smile:

----------


## hick

> Makes you realise how dodgy those old guys sound when they say ''I'm moving to Cambodia, it's how Pattaya was 30yrs ago''





> PP is a lot like Pattaya 30 years ago, so if you liked that atmoshpere, it's the place to go



 :smiley laughing:

----------

